# Trackmania Nations Forever zum Download



## Overlocked (16. April 2008)

*Viele dürften es kennen und lieben- Trackmania Nations. Heute kann man auf trackmania.com die
erweiterte Version endlich herunterladen- Trackmania Nations FOREVER.

*Trackmania Nations Forever bietet neben der verbesserten Grafik im United Look außerdem kleiner verbesserte Feinheiten und ist vor allem kostenlos zu haben. Neu ist auch das verbesserte Gameplay und auch der Onlinemodus wurde zum Teil angepasst.

Das neue Trackmania ist heiß begehrt und deshalb kann der Download auch bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 16000 k/byts dauern. 

TMNF download

(Quelle: tm-united.com)


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. April 2008)

*AW: Trackmania Nations Forever steht zum download*

JUHUUUUU  Das Spiel soll ganz cool sein. Mal gucken.
*Saug*


----------



## d00mfreak (16. April 2008)

*AW: Trackmania Nations Forever steht zum download*

Ich glaub, der server wird grade überrannt...


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. April 2008)

*AW: Trackmania Nations Forever steht zum download*

Merk ich auch grad... Läuft seit 5 Minuten und immernoch 0% und 0,1 MB down  (Gamershell)


----------



## d00mfreak (16. April 2008)

*AW: Trackmania Nations Forever steht zum download*

Hier 'n paar Mirrors:

http://files.filefront.com/TrackMania+Nations+Forever+Free+Full+Game/;10013754;/fileinfo.html
http://www.gamershell.com/download_24766.shtml
http://www.clubic.com/demo-jeux-video-11300-0-trackmania-nations-forever.html
http://www.jeuxvideopc.com/demo/32957-trackmania-nations-forever.php
http://www.factornews.com/download.php?f=1296

Gamershell bitte auslassen, solange ich dort lade


----------



## DanielX (16. April 2008)

*AW: Trackmania Nations Forever steht zum download*

Da geht nichs mehr noch nicht mal die Seite baut sich auf.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. April 2008)

*AW: Trackmania Nations Forever steht zum download*

Trackmania ist ein netter Funracer, ein wenig wie Stunts bzw. 4D Sports Driving, dass es zu 386er und 486er Zeiten gab.
Ich habe TM Sunrise da und vor einiger zeit auch mal ne Zeit lang das Nations gezockt.
Wobei ich das mit den Buggys nicht so aufregend fand, am Besten gefallen mir die schnellen Island-Strecken mit dem Racecar, das bis 600km/h geht.
Loopings und Sprünge inklusive.


----------



## Haekksler (16. April 2008)

*AW: Trackmania Nations Forever steht zum download*

jo,
und united ist einfach klasse


----------



## Falk (16. April 2008)

*AW: Trackmania Nations Forever steht zum download*

Für registrierte Member der Computec-Communitys bieten wir jetzt auch einen Mirror an:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...ute_erhaeltlich_-_Download_direkt_von_PCGHde/


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. April 2008)

*AW: Trackmania Nations Forever steht zum download*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Für registrierte Member der Computec-Communitys bieten wir jetzt auch einen Mirror an:
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...ute_erhaeltlich_-_Download_direkt_von_PCGHde/



Gute Idee! Jetzt kann ich das auch schnell saugen ohne meinen PC über Nacht anzulassen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. April 2008)

*AW: Trackmania Nations Forever steht zum download*

der ist relativ schnell

http://www.gameswelt.de/downloads/freeware/10412-Trackmania_Nations_Forever_-_Vollversion.html


----------



## KTMDoki (16. April 2008)

*AW: Trackmania Nations Forever steht zum download*

muss man das normale Trackmania auch installieren?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. April 2008)

*AW: Trackmania Nations Forever steht zum download*

nö, is stand alone


----------



## KTMDoki (16. April 2008)

*AW: Trackmania Nations Forever steht zum download*

thanx!

meiner saugt grod mit 185KB... noch 30 minuten


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. April 2008)

*AW: Trackmania Nations Forever steht zum download*

haste meinen Link benutzt? Ich habe mit runden 500kbs gesaugt.

bei mir funzt das Spiel nicht richtig. nach dem Ladebildschirm bleibe ich in der Vogelperspektive hängen der sound läuft aber weiter....


----------



## Maggats (17. April 2008)

*AW: Trackmania Nations Forever steht zum download*

selbst der pcgh server ist nich der schnellste, läd auch "nur" mit 300 kbs


----------



## SteVe (17. April 2008)

Danke für den Link - gleich mal saugen.


----------



## KTMDoki (17. April 2008)

bei mir hat alles geklappt!!

spiel is ja vui cool!!!


----------



## BRAINDEAD (18. April 2008)

Also ich finde das Game total geil 

Besonders, wenn man einen Account hat und bei einer Goldmedaille gleich 100-400 Plätze in der Weltrangliste aufsteigt  Das motiviert total!

Jedoch ruckelt es zum Teil auf meiner Hardware bei den höchsten Grafikeinstellungen mit 8x AA und 16x AF, wenn ich über Gras fahre und vor einem Rennen, wenn die Kamera um die Strecke fährt. Mit 4x AA geht's besser.


----------



## max00 (20. April 2008)

Mir kommt vor, dass TMNations Forever auf schwächeren Systemen (mein laptop mit c2d 1,5ghz, nvidia m8400gs, 2gb ram - ist nicht wirklich schwach) deutlich besser läuft wie tmnations (musste früher die auflösung runterschrauben) - gefällt mir ^^


----------



## Mantiso90 (21. April 2008)

Finde das Game richtig geil. Mag zwar nich so gerne Racing Games, aber das macht richtig süchtig^^.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (23. April 2008)

Das machst au FUN  Maps selber machen mit dem Editor auch


----------



## Overlocked (23. April 2008)

Erste Probleme gibt es aber auch, ich habe gerade einen Datencrash hinnehmen müssen- alle Speicherstände und Medallien weg


----------

